# did any of you feel like the twins preferred one side of the womb???



## fidgets mammy

For the past two days ive felt really uncomfortable on my left side of ever growing belly, it feels harder there and looks like its stixking out under my ribs. Are the twins squatting there?? It's really qiute sore.


----------



## fidgets mammy

Anyone???


----------



## kjv

Hiya

I'm only 21 wks but thought I'd reply. The girl (twin 1) is on my left side and the boy (twin 2)is in the middle so nothing on my right side. One of the placentas is in the front so I hardly feel much movement at the moment, sorry cant be much more help xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

I'm almost 18wks and on the scans twin 2 is on the left withtwin 1 on the right. I've got an anterior placenta too. I've just felt really Uncomfy today, tender and sore, mainly over to the left side.


----------



## S.A.Mommy

Hi! I'm 32 weeks and twin A has been either head down / breech laying on the right side of my tummy, and twin B has been transverse under my ribs from the start. Sometimes it feels like there's nothing in the left side of my tummy, although they're getting so big, lately I've been feeling them all over


----------



## TinKin

I am 21 weeks and the twins have always loved my right side. I feel the kicks on the left side but am much more solid and full on my right. and sometimes my belly is visibly uneven.


----------



## arj

FidgetsMammy you need a ticker!!! I keep forgetting how far on you are...
My twins are right inside against my back but my uterus pokes out more on the left hand side


----------



## fidgets mammy

Hey arj, how do i get a ticker?


----------



## starfire2530

My baby b likes to stay on my right side just underneath my ribs and breast with his bum sticking out...lol, he is also head down. Baby a, my girl stays on the left and is ahead of baby b. Also head down and in position :)


----------



## Octobermommy2

With my girls they liked to lay in top of eachother on my right side. Which was the only side I could sleep on n not gave shooting pain in my back . They still like to stay close as possible sleeping they r 2 years old now.


----------

